# pearce grip failure



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from the range, and Man am I dissapointed in my Pearce Grip extentions for my Kahr p380.

Both extentions sheared right off after only 15-20 rounds each!
Magazine springs popped out into the dirt, and the worst part of it was that I hadn't brought the original steel hardware with me to the range......so I saved myself a lot of money on ammo....
Shot an angry Email off to Pearce, but I guess I can't expect much for $15! I Would have paid more for something that wasn't a piece of C$#P.
Just be warned, that if you have Pearce grip extensions , you might want to rethink how important they are to you, and what would happen if they failed when you needed the weapon.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

dang that sucks

I havent had problems with them on my glocks, but that sounds like a major design flaw for the kahr version


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That sucks! I just put some on my PM40 but haven't got to shoot with them yet. Hope I dont have the same result


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you sure the gun wasn't jumping in your hand like a cricket and that's what broke the extensions?

just kidding, sorry about the grips.... see you tomorrow..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Are you sure the gun wasn't jumping in your hand like a cricket and that's what broke the extensions?
> 
> just kidding, sorry about the grips.... see you tomorrow..


:whistling:
Watch it man...he's armed now.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I just googled 'Pearce Grip extension failure', and got a bunch of hits on it. Apparently, this is not a new problem. I have one on my G-27, but after reading some of that, it may be coming off.


----------



## jaxon1023 (Sep 26, 2010)

First thing I did when I had my kahr 380 was order stock metal plates for my other mags that came from the po with those.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have not had any experience with the other models of grips, ....but the .380 version only has a 1mm x 1mm plastic rail to hold on to the magazine.:thumbdown:
The connection would HAVE to be made out of steel to survive the abuse it needs to take.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry you had the bad experience. I haven't any problems yet with mine on my Springfield XD SC


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Picture of my damaged grips.

Also, not a peep out of Pearce!....not sorry, not here is another useless grip, not even go f-yourself!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sending photo to pearce got a response.....they are saying that they had a bad batch of plastic, and that they will send me new grips.....
I'll have to test them REALLY well.....I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate to hear this, Let us know how the new ones work out. I ordered a set for my Glock 29 a couple weeks ago, If .380 recoil did that I am very concerned about the recoil on my 10mm.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Tested my new set of grips Saturday. Fired about 50 rounds through one of the mags with grip installed, and I didn't have a failure. 
After closer inspection of these grips, I believe, that in addition to pearce's problem with the last batch of plastic, there is a flaw with the design, on this model.
If you look at the butt of the kahr .380 with a mag in place ....the angles do not match , and the two pinch together at the front of the grip. (I actually shaved a little material out of the handle so that the mag could seat without contacting the plastic)
In order for Pearce to get thier grip to fit between the magazine and the butt of the gun, they made the channel that grips the mag thicker in the back and tapered towards the front.
This means that there is hardly any material at the front, where all the force is exerted! I don't know whether to blame kahr for not matching the angle of the gun to the angle of the mag, or Pearce for not making the grip thicker, and telling their customers , that in order to have a safe installation they would have to shave the butt of the gun to provide the needed room.
Anyway, I won't carry with the plastic grips installed. 
Also I doubt if this problem exists on any other model right now, just a bad combination of products.


----------

